# Express entry



## aps3166 (Jul 15, 2018)

I am applying for Canada PR through Express entry.
If I switch my job during processing, what will be the impact on my application.
After submitting my express entry profile, if I change my job what steps do I need to take ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just advise Can.Immigration of your change of circumstances


----------



## aps3166 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks.
Can someone please also guide me about the applicable NOC for my profile and experience in Contracts management. I am a lawyer working in LPO in India, which deal with contract management on various CLMs for the past 2+ years and previous to that I was working with another LPO which deals in E-discovery/Document review.

So which NOC will apply to my job exp. Responses will be much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should firstly find out what’s required to be a lawyer in Canada by writing to the Law Society of the Province in which you plan to settle.


----------

